# I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo :)**



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm posting this up for my friend since he doesn't have an account here on vortex. This car came a really long way, too get to where it is now. Best of lucky to him, And a Big hand of applause to D. Azevedo from Azevedo Motor sport.. let the fun begin





























*car before the transformation* 
















after



























































_Modified by smb1.8t at 3:24 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

you forgot to mention which pics are after the transformation.


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_you forgot to mention which pics are after the transformation. 


I can't believe u needed to ask







. But thanks anyway!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

yeah, it was a bit obvious..


----------



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (smb1.8t)*

what manifold is he running?


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (nyco nickk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nyco nickk* »_what manifold is he running?

stock intake manifold with vr6 throttle body


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (smb1.8t)*

Very clean love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (Golf_FL)*








what size turbo is that?


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (ItzDarrell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItzDarrell* »_







what size turbo is that?

it's a GT3076R


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

nice job.
where do you put the license plate now?


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (usquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usquattro* »_nice job.
where do you put the license plate now?

in the trunk where it belongs







... i hate NJ front plate law


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

has it been dyno'd yet?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_it's a GT3076R









_Almost_ big enough for big turbo designation.








Looking pretty good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (ItzDarrell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItzDarrell* »_has it been dyno'd yet?

Nah not yet clutch is spinning, just waiting for the twin disc clutch to come in then off to the dyno
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
_Almost_ big enough for big turbo designation.








Looking pretty good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















thanks


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (smb1.8t)*

is that the wastegate dump comming out of the bumper or the wastegate + exaust?


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: I Proudly Present!!!!!!!! **little hint Big Turbo ** (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_is that the wastegate dump comming out of the bumper or the wastegate + exaust?

wastegate dump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

